# Immer wieder etwas Luft im Kreislauf



## Richu006 (21. August 2018)

Ich habe schon einige Foren durchgelesen, und weis, dass Entlüften und Luft im Kreislauf ein immer wiederkehrendes Thema ist. Ich habe aber nichts gefunden, welches meinem "Problem" entspricht.
Mein Problem:
Ich habe einen Custom Loop mit PETG Hardtubes, nun seit ca. 6Monaten im Betrieb. 
Das System funktioniert soweit eigentlich einwandfrei, gute Temps, gute Durchflusswerte, Dicht etc. alles Ok.

Ich habe aber jeden Tag wieder Luftblasen im System, immer wenn ich den PC über Nacht ausschalte und am Morgen dann wieder einschalte kommen Luftblasen durch die Röhrchen welche von mir aus gesehen im CPU Block beginnen.
Am Anfange dachte ich noch das Kann ja sein, ein System ist ja 2 Wochen bis 1 Monat nie völlig Luftfrei, aber nach 6 Monaten kann ich mir nun beim besten Willen langsam nicht mehr erklären woher diese Luft jeden Tag wieder kommt.

Das System ist ansonsten völlig entlüftet (Zumindest überall wo man Luft sehen könnte).

Kann es evtl. sein, dass zb. der CPU Kühler Block, oder aber auch ein Fitting welches am CPU Kühler Block ist, nicht 100% Dicht ist, aber nicht so stark undicht das Wasser austritt? Aber so Undicht dass in der Nacht etwas Luft eintretten könnte?

Wasser tritt keines aus (Ich denke das hätte ich sonst gemerkt innerhalb von 6 Monaten). 

Nun einige Daten zu meinem System

Alphacool Eisrohre PETG Hardtubes
Alphacool Fittings
Alphacool Eisbecher mit Eisblock und einer Laing d5 Pumpe
Alphacool XPX Eisblock Plexi Variante
Phanteks GTX 1080 TI GPU Kühlerblock 
3x Alphacool Radiatoren

Ich frage eigetnlich, weil ich eh dann vor habe auf eine RTX 2080 zu wechseln, und deshalb sowieso ein Umbau ansteht. Bei dieser Gelegenheit würde ich mich allenfalls auch einmal dem CPU Block annehmen, falls da etwas nicht ganz Ok wäre.

Aber ich bin nicht sicher ob das Physikalisch überhaupt möglich ist. Eine Undichte Stelle wo zwar Luft rein, aber kein Wasser austritt.

Hat jemand schon einmal so etwas ähnliches erlebt? oder hat Erfahrungen damit? eine Idee was das sein könnte?

Im Anhang habe ich einmal ein Bild des Kreislaufes der Rot eingekreiste Bereich ist der wo jeden Tag wieder Luftblasen sind, sie kommen jeweils aus dem CPU Block durch das rechte Rohr und gehen dann in den Radiator der TOP montiert ist. ich habe Versucht die Wasserfluss Richtung einzu zeichnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3nom (21. August 2018)

Ist die Oberfläche im AGB sehr unruhig und die Pumpe saugt immer entstandene Blasen an? Auch wenn es den "Lighttower Effekt" schwächt, füll den AGB weiter auf.


----------



## Richu006 (21. August 2018)

Ich habe das Wasser eigentlich schon über das Niveau des "Light-Tower" Effekts gefüllt. Und habe eine Regelbare Pumpe über das Aquaero. Das Wasser bewegt sich zwar etwas, aber nicht so das sich im AGB Luftbläschen Bilden würden.  Ich habe auch nicht das Gefühlt das die Luft durch den GPU Kühler geht... man sieht wirklich direkt beim Einschalten, dass die Blasen aus dem CPU Kühlerblock kommen, und sich dann langsam wieder Richtung AGB bewegen.
Die Luft sammelt sich immer am höchsten Punkt beim CPU Block, Da der aus Plexi ist kann man das auch sehen.

Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass etwas Wasser verdampft ist... ich hatte vor einem Halben Jahr nämlich bis knapp unter das Gewinde im AGB befüllt, nun ist der Wasserstand ca. 5-8mm gesunken. Aber ich habe eigentlich gelesen, dass so etwas normal ist, weil immer etwas Wasser durch die PETG Rohre diffundiert. Aber wie viel etwa im normalen Rahmen ist, das weis ich leider nicht. 

Es würde aber meine Theorie bestätigen, dass irgendwo eine "Luftundichte" stelle ist, wo erstens etwas Wasser verdampft und 2 ens etwas Luft hinein gelangt. 

Diese undichte Stelle müsste auch im CPU Block sein, da ja vom CPU Block aus alle meine Rohre nach oben weg gehen, und der CPU Block so den tiefsten Punkt dort darstellt. Es kann also nicht sein, dass die Luft. zb aus einem Radiator Richtung CPU Block wandert, da Luft ja immer nach oben steigt. Wenn die Luft sich also im CPU Block sammelt, muss das "Leck" also genau dort sein. 
Also nach meiner Logik.
Aber ich bin nicht sicher ob ich mit meinen Gedanken Komplett im Irrsinn bin, da es meine erste Wakü ist, und ich auf keine Erfahrungswerte zurück greifen kann.

Ich selber traue eigentlich diesen 90% Winkeln nicht so recht, da die doch ziemlich viel "Spiel" haben, und so sicherlich einen Schwachpunkt darstellen.

Ich hätte einfach gerne noch einige etwas Erfahrene Leute befragt, bevor ich mir den Aufwand an tue, da mein System ja eigentlich sonst Einwandfrei läuft.

Falls ich morgen daran denke werde ich Versuchen ein Foto zu machen von den Luftblasen im CPU Block bevor ich den PC starte xD

Aber Danke dir für den Tipp!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. August 2018)

Das man immer etwas Wasser Verlust hat ist normal. Jeder (behaupte ich mal) füllt mehr oder weniger Regelmäßig etwas Wasser nach.


----------



## v3nom (21. August 2018)

Hattest du denn jemals den Kreislauf Luftfrei?
Setz die Pumpe mal auf 100%, neige das Gehäuse nach rechts und links ~45°. Wenn die Luftblasen dann in den AGB sind, Pumpe herunterreglen und warten das diese sich an der Oberfläche absetzen. Wiederholen.


----------



## NatokWa (22. August 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das man immer etwas Wasser Verlust hat ist normal. Jeder (behaupte ich mal) füllt mehr oder weniger Regelmäßig etwas Wasser nach.



Bin da ne Ausnahme . Durch meine weißen PTFE-Röhren difundiert rein rgarnix und alles andere ist ebenfalls Bombendicht . Null Wasserverlust seit das System steht WIE es steht (Knapp 14 Monate) und auch sonst keine Probs *g*


----------



## Richu006 (22. August 2018)

v3nom schrieb:


> Hattest du denn jemals den Kreislauf Luftfrei?
> Setz die Pumpe mal auf 100%, neige das Gehäuse nach rechts und links ~45°. Wenn die Luftblasen dann in den AGB sind, Pumpe herunterreglen und warten das diese sich an der Oberfläche absetzen. Wiederholen.



Danke für deinen Ratschlag.
Aber ja das habe ich genau so gemacht... schon mehrmals. Das System scheint dann Luftfrei zu sein. Allerdings kann ich dieses Spiel etwa alle 2 Monate wiederholen, dann kommen wieder einige Kleine Luftbläschen aus dem oberen Radiator. Ist ja aber auch Logisch die kleinen Luftbläschen welche jeden Tag vom Cpu Block aufsteigen werden sich logischerweise dann im Top Radiator sammeln... 
Ich muss wohl oder übel einmal den Cpu Block kontrollieren... und die Fittinge evtl mal raus und wieder rein schrauben vieleicht erledigt sich das Problem dann.
Mir ist echt ein Rätsel wie Diese Luft in den Cpu Block gelangt.

Aber ich denke ich warte jetzt bis ich die neue Grafikkarte einbaue, dann muss ich das Wasser nicht 2x aus dem Kreislauf nehmen. Und für eine neue Grafikkarte ist die Motivation etwas grösser


----------



## Richu006 (5. September 2018)

So kurzes Update..
Das Problem hat sich nun erledigt. Ich habe nochmal die Fittings beim CPU Kühler etwas nachgezogen, vorher wahren sie Handfest, und nun sind sie ein klein wenig mehr als Handfest (ich weiss da muss man aufpassen). Und habe noch mal alles sauber entlüftet (pumpe 100% dann 0% dann 100% usw. mit nochmal Gehäuse etwas in alle Richtungen neigen). Und nun scheint das Problem tatsächlich gelöst, ich habe zumindest seit 1 Woche keine Blasen mehr gesichtet. Ob das Problem nun tatsächlich die Fittinge waren oder ob einfach der cpu Block nicht 100% sauber entlüftet war, kann ich nicht Sagen.
der Thread kann somit gerne geschlossen werden!


----------

